
Singapore scientists teleport lemonade over the internet - imartin2k
https://www.cnet.com/news/teleport-lemonade-over-the-internet-singapore-scientists/
======
smt88
"Scientists communicate sour taste over the internet" is a more accurate and
less bait-y title.

------
tdburn
Could this cut down on sweeteners?

